# KUbikes



## currygott (15. April 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein Auge drauf geworfen? http://www.kubikes.de/ 

Wir werden dieses Jahr hoffentlich mit dem im letzten Jahr bestellten Isla 20"s über die Runden kommen. Aber man kann sich ja nicht früh genug informieren...

Erfreulich jedenfalls dass es in D jetzt langsam Alternativen zu Isla gibt.


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

Schaut vernünftig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (15. April 2014)

Jap, machen nen guten Eindruck, Optionen beim Bestellen find ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Was sich mir nicht ganz erschließt: liebäugelst du als Nachfolger des Beinn 20s mit dem 20er von Kubikes? Das baut doch auch sehr klein. Und ein 24er ist derzeit noch nicht im Angebot. Kann ja noch werden...


----------



## trifi70 (15. April 2014)

Denk ma auch: die Kinder der Brüder wachsen weiter... ein 24er also vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. Shop macht nen wirklich guten Eindruck. Sinnige Optionen (hier im Forum auch schon mehrfach angeregt). Die Vielfalt die sich langsam auftut ist wirklich prima.


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

Bald kann der harte Kern hier sagen: als wir angefangen haben Kinderräder zu tunen gabs nur Isla oder selber bauen


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Wenn man mal ein paar Jahre zurückblättert, gab's damals gar nix außer selbst bauen. Doch: Moskito und Velotraum gibt es glaube ich schon recht lange.


----------



## Mamara (15. April 2014)

Ohne Anna gäbs das Forum bestimmt gar nicht


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

Gut möglich. Den Thread habe ich zwar nie ganz geschafft, gehört aber zu den Bestsellern hier.


----------



## Heiko-78 (30. April 2014)

Welche Anna, welcher Thread? Da werd ich doch neugierig.


----------



## Mamara (30. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachwuchsfoerderung-how-to-pimp-the-ti-of-your-daughter.177347/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (2. Mai 2014)

Anna rockt


----------



## dackmo (3. Juni 2014)

Unser Kleiner hat jetzt das Kubike in 16'' und es ist wirklich super verarbeitet und toll ausgestattet. Kann es nur empfehlen!! Das 20'' wird auch von Kubikes geordert wenn es so weit ist(wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern!).
Das einzige was wir etwas bereuen ist, dass wir nicht die 2Gang Automatik Nabe geordert haben. Er ist doch schon ganz schön am Kurbeln. Aber vielleicht kann man ja noch etwas die Übersetzung anpassen.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2014)

Für die Automatix ist doch "nur" das Hinterrad zu tauschen und ev. die Kettenlänge anzupassen, oder? Vl. kann man da mit dem Hersteller drüber reden...  Andererseits: wenn das 20er schon in Sichtweite ist, lohnt der Umbau wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Was hatten das für Ritzel vorne und hinten? Glaub am 16" sind wir mit 33/18 gut hin gekommen.


----------



## dackmo (3. Juni 2014)

Muss ich nachher mal nachsehen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Hm, vorne 28Z laut Kubikes, hinten steht nix. Wenn nicht schon eins drauf ist müsstest du bis 16Z hinten runter können, sollte keine 10Euro kosten.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=dicta&x=-211&y=-135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2014)

Je nach Nabe... vielleicht ist ja eine BMX-Nabe verbaut, da geht es auch auf 14Z runter. Wäre aber selten...


----------



## dackmo (3. Juni 2014)

Im Shop ist das hr einzeln zu bestellen. Da hat es 16 Zähne.  Aber ich schaue später mal.
Wir wollen dann sowieso eine Tour in den Wald machen.  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dackmo (3. Juni 2014)

Haben 28/16, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rad-rider (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
hatte letzte Woche Kontakt mit Kubikes wegen einer 20" Gabel - nächstes Jahr sollen auch 24" Räder im Programm sein!
LG
Chris


----------



## dackmo (4. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich ja super an! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eumel66 (26. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
super Gabel von Kubikes. (Achtung Einbaulänge prüfen)
Ich habe für meinen Sohn 2012  ein Orbea Grow2 (20") gekauft. Mit ein paar Teilen aus der Papakiste bin ich bei 10 Kilo gelandet.
Das war mir noch zuviel. Also habe ich alle Teile gewogen, und die Laufräder und Gabel als schwerste Komponenten ausgemacht.
2014habe ich dann bei Kubikes eine leichte Alugabel bestellt. Ergebniss 450gr. gespart. Laufräder würden nochmal 500-600gr bringen. Leider aber auch den Preisrahmen sprengen.
Leider gab es 2012/13 noch keine 20" Kubikes, denn sonst hätte ich bestimmt gleich eines gekauft.


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

habt ihr schon gesehen? auf der HP steht, daß es bald ein 14" und auch ein 24" geben wird. ein race ab 6 haben sie auch neu drin. bin mal auf das 24er gespannt...


----------



## XSnailX (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe bei Kubikes nachgefragt, die 24er werden nächste Woche mit allen Details und Preisen auf der Seite auftauchen. Richtwert +100 Euro im Vergleich zum 20er je nach Modell (Basic-8, Custom-8, Custom-9). Bin sehr gespannt!

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## MaxxSch (21. Januar 2015)

Das 24er ist als S und L Variante online.

Ich habe mir aber erstmal das 16er bestellt.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

wer will´s wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich;-)
Wenn d Gewicht inkl Pedale ist, noch etwas leichter als kania für 500 euro, kania gefallen mir aber irgendwie besser, immer diese Entscheidungen

Edit: hab genauer geschaut, Gewicht ist ohne pedale!


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe bei kubikes die 20" Gabel gekauft (Alu, ca. 480 Gramm). Etwas simpel gemacht aber dafür günstig und wirklich so leicht wie versprochen. Passt nicht ganz zum fetten Steuerrohr des Poison Rahmens aber wenigstens sind die Canti-Sockel in der richtigen Höhe nicht so wie bei der China-Carbongabel.


----------



## dimi_g (15. April 2015)

Hallo, erst einmal Danke für alle Beiträge, die mir bei der Auswahl des 16er Fahrrads für unsere Kleine sehr geholfen haben. Ich habe mich letztlich für das Kubike 16 entschieden. Eine sehr gute Wahl wie ich finde. Nach der Laufraderfahrung brauchte unsere Tochter nur noch 3 Übungsstunden je Netto 30 Minuten um alles zu verstehen (Bremsen, Freilauf, etc.). Am Anfang musste ich kurz mitlaufen und das Gleichgewicht korrigieren. Nach nur einer kurzen Zeit (10 Minuten) hatte sie das drauf. Dann, nach der 3 Übungsstunde fuhr sie selbstständig los. Jetzt, nach nur 5 Übungsstunden klappt es prima und sie fährt einen ganze Sportplatzrunde selbständig und "fehlerfrei", strampelt sich einen Hügel hoch und fährt dann "kontrolliert" wieder runter. Die Bremswirkung (langsam, schnell, blockieren) scheint sie jetzt auch langsam umsetzen zu können.
Die Verarbeitung des Fahrrads ist sehr hochwertig. Mehrere Male wurden wir schon von offensichtlich Fahrradaffinen Eltern darauf angesprochen. Selbstverständlich verweise ich immer auf den Hersteller und seine Webseite. Wir haben uns für ein schwarzes entscheiden und haben es mit rosa und lila Sternen gepimpt. Dazu spendierte ich noch Bärchen-Ventilkappen 
Wenn ich sehe, wie sich andere Kinder abstrampeln und wie sie auf manchen Fahrrädern sitzen, bin ich froh, das Geld für das Kubike ausgegeben zu haben. Es ist jeden Cent wert. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Fotos (vor Übergabe).

Vielen Dank noch einmal für eure indirekte Unterstützung. Gute Fahrt in einen sonnigen Frühling und Sommer


----------



## Totty79 (17. April 2015)

Heute angekommen und ich, bzw. mein Sohn ist wirklich begeistert. Gewicht wie es hier steht 7,72 kg. Bestellung bis Auslieferung 1 Woche.


----------



## Totty79 (17. April 2015)




----------



## steuerrudi (7. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

wir wollen für unsere Tochter auch ein Kubike (20") bestellen.
Einsatzgebiet: Bei uns recht hügelig (am Rand der schwäbischen Alb), ich weiß nicht wann ich sie zum ersten mal dazu bringe auf die Alb hoch zu fahren. ;-) Wir werden sicher auch mal ein größere, dann aber flachere Tour machen.

Welche Übersetzung ist denn zu empfehlen?

Danke für Eure Tipps!

Grüße,
Rudi


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2015)

Moin Rudi

Oh, ziemlich steil. Vor allem, wenn man da mit dem Rad hoch will - oben geht's dann ja schon wieder. Ich glaube nicht,  daß so kleine Kinder die Steigung bewältigen können. Falls doch: Rettungsringe einplanen. Ich würde von vorn herein auf zwei Kettenblätter gehen, alternativ ginge auch ein kleineres Kettenblatt (max. 32Z, eher kleiner) und hinten ein Riesenritzel von 34Z mit entsprechendem Schaltwerk.

Ich muß dazu sagen, ich gehe von Philipp aus. Der fährt seit bald zwei Jahren (wenn er im Oktober 7 wird) auf seinem 20er und kennt hier hauptsächlich Flachland, wenn man von ein paar Brückensteigungen absieht. Vergangenen Sommer waren wir in den Alpen, wo wir wegen anhaltend schlechten Wetters kaum gefahren sind, aber es war schon zu sehen, daß er knackigere Steigungen nicht lange durchsteht. Er ist ein kräftiges Kind, kann sehr schnell fahren, doch bergauf ist einfach noch etwas anderes. Wobei er keinen richtigen Rettungsring hat: 32:28.

Also vielleicht doch Shuttle auf die Alb rauf. Oben geht's ja auch noch hügelig zur Sache, aber mit längeren steigungsarmen Abschnitten und nicht so ewig steil. Tolle Landschaft, aber wem erzähle ich das... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## steuerrudi (8. Juli 2015)

Hi Oliver,

danke für Deine Einschätzung. Sie braucht ja auch nicht gleich hochfahren, aber man darf ja auf die Zukunft hoffen ;-)
Bei KUbikes gibt es ja folgende Möglichkeiten:

Shimano CS HG50-8 11 - 28 Zähne
Shimano CS HG50-8 11 - 30 Zähne
Shimano CS HG50-8 11 - 32 Zähne

Shimano CS-HG50-9 11 - 25 Zähne
Shimano CS-HG50-9 11 - 30 Zähne
Shimano CS-HG50-9 11 - 34 Zähne

Also nehme ich auf jeden Fall die jeweils kleinste Übersetzung, weiß nur noch nicht ob 8er oder 9er.

Da hätte ich gleich noch Frage:
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bei den Kindern mit Schaltung gemacht:
Ist so ein Drehschaltgriff oder ein Schalthebel geeigneter? (Das 9er gibt es auch mit Shimano Acera Rapidfire Schalthebel)

Vielleicht noch zu Info: unsere Tochter wird 6, fährt bisher ohne Schaltung.

Danke schon mal!

Rudi


----------



## track94 (8. Juli 2015)

Unser Großer kam mit 5 von Anfang an gut mit dem Shimano Revoshift zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2015)

Bei uns sind die Drehgriffe sehrbeliebt, ich selber mag die aber eigentlich nicht so gerne fahren. Die Kinder kommen sehr gut damit klar. Glaube nicht das es einen wirklich großen Unterschied gibt... ich würde btw die 9er Variante nehmen.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2015)

Die Hoffnung, daß er irgendwann mal normale Steigungen hochkommt, habe ich auch, glaube indes, daß er bis dahin ein größeres Rad fährt. Daher mache ich mir über das 20er in der Beziehung nicht so viele Gedanken. Er hat bei 11-28 8 Gänge (aber eine leichtere Kassette). Bei 11-34 würde ich die 9fach-Kassette nehmen, sonst würden mir die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen zu groß.

Doch klar: wenn ich so schön hügelig oder bergig wohnte wie ihr, hätte Philipp auch 'ne andere Bandbreite, sprich Rettungsring. Der hilft ja auch bei weniger harten Anstiegen.

Für's kommende Rad bin ich noch am Rätseln. Es sind STI-Shifter drauf, aber ich glaube, daß Philipp sie trotz relativ großer Hände noch nicht wird bedienen können. Dann schaue ich mich anderweitig um. Revos kenne ich selbst noch gar nicht. Philipp hat jetzt die Drehgriffe, klappte von vorn herein gut.

Oliver


----------



## steuerrudi (9. Juli 2015)

Danke nochmal für Eure Tipps und Erfahrungen. 

Ich habe jetzt das 9er mit der 11-34 bestellt (wurde mir so auch von KUbikes empfohlen).
Bei uns ums Haus rum geht es nicht ohne ordentliche Steigungen auch ohne das man auf die Alb rauffährt. Es sind dann eben kurze, aber z.T. doch knackige Steigungen zu überwinden. Wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt, aber ich denke schon einen zu kleinen Gang kann sie kaum haben.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2015)

Gut getan, genau dies (und vermutlich mit Drehschaltgriff) hätte ich auch bestellt... Viel Spaß beim Klettern!


----------



## steuerrudi (24. Juli 2015)

So das Fahrrad hatte nun seine ersten Einsätze. Ist echt ein tolles Teil. Tochter, begeistert, Papa begeistert, was will man mehr? Schalten funktioniert für den Anfang echt gut, wobei ich auf Empfehlung von KUbikes die Schalthebel (und nicht die Drehgriffe) genommen habe.


----------

